# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Nên mua gì khi đến Italia ?

## showluo

Đi du lịch Ý thì nên mua gì nhỉ ?

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*Italia là một thiên đường mua sắm hấp dẫn khách du lịch gần xa. Ở đó bạn có thể mua rất nhiều thứ:* 

*Giày*

Những đồi giầy làm thủ công, chất liệu đặc biệt của các nhà thiết kế nổi tiếng như Bruno Magli và Giovanna Zanella Caeghera là điều đầu tiên bạn không thể bỏ qua khi đến với Italia. Dừng chân ở Rome, bạn hãy ghé qua của hàng Piazza de Spagna của Prada, hay Dolce & Gabbana, Gucci và vô vàn các cửa hàng của các nhãn hiệu lừng danh thế giới khác. Nếu những đôi giày hàng hiệu này quá sức đối với túi tiền, bạn có thể ghé thăm các cửa hàng nhỏ hơn nhưng hãy yên tâm bởi chất lượng của chúng không kém cạnh gì so với Prada hay Gucci. Hãy xem xét thật kỹ lưỡng trước khi mua ở các cửa hàng này bởi khả năng bạn mua phải một đồi giày hàng nhái "made in China" là không hề thấp chút nào.

*Quần áo*

Cùng với giày, Italia sở hữu những nhãn hiệu quần áo thời trang nổi tiếng. Bạn có thể bắt gặp ở đây từ những bộ quần áo sang trọng của các thương hiệu nổi tiếng đến những loại hàng nhái rẻ tiền của người bán hàng dạo chèo kéo khách du lịch. Hãy đến khu chợ Borghetto Flaminio hay M. A. S để mua được những bộ đồ ưng í với giá cả vừa phải. Cao cấp hơn, bạn có thể đến khu mua sắm sang trọng như Maga Morgana trên đường Via del Governo Vecchino hay Nu Yorica trên đường Piazza Pollarola.

*Rượu*

Không nổi tiếng như rượu vang Pháp nhưng chuyến du lịch tới Italia sẽ không hoàn hảo nếu không có một vài chai rượu trong hành lý. Để tránh những thủ tục hay qui định nghiêm ngặt đối với rượu ở cửa hải quan sân bay, bạn có thể nhận được những dịch vụ vận chuyển hàng tốt nhất đến tận nhà.

----------


## fiditour6

*1. Khăn quàng cổ Ý*
Khăn quàng cổ là lựu chọn tốt nhất. Bạn sẽ tìm thấy khăn quàng cổ ở bất kỳ lớn hơn các cửa hàng Rome và trên các quầy hàng ở chợ La Mã. Chọn từ đẹp, khuôn mẫu, chiếc khăn lụa ánh sáng hoặc lớn hơn len pashmina tinh tế thiết kế đẹp.

*2. Túi xách và giày dép:*
Các cửa hàng bán giày là một điểm đến mà bạn thỏa thích chọn lựa. Bạn sẽ tìm thấy các chủng loại túi xách và giày dép rất hợp giá để chọn trong các cửa hàng. 
Loại túi da cũng là sự lựa chọn tốt nhất để bạn mua. Nhưng bạn hãy cẩn thận nếu bạn mua những thương nhân đường phố bán túi Gucci về mặc giá cả có thể trên 15 euro. Bạn hãy thương lượng với giá túi xách này nếu không thì đừng chọn.

*3. Trang sức:*
Nếu bạn không đủ khả năng mua trang sức giá trị cao thì bạn tìm đến đồ trang sức trang phục làm bằng tay. Vì đây là mặt hàng giá không cao nhưng kiểu mẫu thiết kế rất đẹp và được du khách ưu chuộng.
*
4. Thủy tinh*
Mặt hàng thủy tinh ở Rome có nhiều kiểu dáng rất đẹp từ đồ vật thiên thần hay động vật đều làm thủy tinh rất đẹp giá cả hợp túi tiền.
*
5. Thực phẩm*
Dầu ô liu, cà chua phơi khô, phô mai Parmesan, sôcôla - nếu bạn yêu thích các món ăn Ý, bạn sẽ tìm thấy những thực phẩm trên tất cả các cửa hàng và siêu thị Rome. Có một địa điểm mà bạn chó thể chọn thực phẩm tốt nhất chính là các cửa hàng trên các đường phố nhỏ gần Đài phun nước Trevi.

----------

